# embedded DB



## EddyKordo (2. Apr 2012)

hiii 

ich schreibe gerade ein programm und möchte eine embedded db verwenden,

welche ist die beste und einfachste die ich nehmen kann ?

hab da an sqllite gedacht...?


----------



## Final_Striker (2. Apr 2012)

Apache Derby, H2, HSQLDB,...

Der Zugriff ist auf alle relativ einfach


----------



## tfa (2. Apr 2012)

Damit die Qual der Wahl nicht zu groß wird: Nimm H2.
SQLite ist keine Java-DB.


----------



## EddyKordo (2. Apr 2012)

es gibt aber eine sqllite api für java , das läuft unter sqljet und soll gut funktionieren ???


----------



## tfa (2. Apr 2012)

Das kannte ich noch nicht. Sieht aber komisch aus. Eher ein Aufsatz, mit dem man per Java auf SQLite zugreifen soll. Auf der Homepage steht "SQLJet does not support SQL queries". Eine JDBC-Schnittstelle scheint es auch nicht zu geben (in SQLJet).
Nimm lieber H2.


----------



## EddyKordo (2. Apr 2012)

ok dann werd ich H2 nehmen 

jetzt ist aber das problem wie binde ich die am besten ein ? wie eine normale mysql  db oder anders ?


----------



## tfa (2. Apr 2012)

Du wolltest es _embedded_? Dann einfach das h2-JAR in den Classpath, eine Connection (z.B. nach "jdbc:h2:mem:") öffnen und loslegen. Die Dokumentation ist ganz gut. Einfach mal das Tutorial lesen:
Tutorial


----------



## EddyKordo (2. Apr 2012)

ja wollte es embedded , ok danke ich schau mal nach


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (2. Apr 2012)

Und dann gäbe es auch noch den FAQ-Eintrag dieses Forums: http://www.java-forum.org/datenbanken/122865-eingebettete-datenbanken.html


----------

